# New LD Lines route Poole - Santander



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Just seen on Travel Weekly, LD Lines is planning to launch a new route from Poole to Santander in Northern Spain, with fares for two people with a car and a cabin @ £399.

http://www.travelweekly.co.uk/Artic...d-lines-to-start-new-spain-ferry-service.html

http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/santander-poole

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for that Mike; should give BF some competition


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Mike,could be good news for the swallows going south for the winter.

Introductory offer of £399 return(with a car)is competitive and can only drive down prices.BF presently have no competition on the N Spain route so they may have to cut prices.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ship seems a bit small ? Wouldn't fancy bay of biscay at the best of times.....

Anyway, I tried putting details in the site link, with dates of sailing set but it says nothing available for motorhome <6.5 and <3.2. ...??


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I inputted for a motorhome 2 adults, <7m and <3.2m sailing in Nov.returning in Dec. and got £600 return,which compares well with BF I think.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I am all for competition.

Here are my thoughts.

Just done a comparison with a car for november/December (could not get a motorhome of our size to go into booking system for LD lines).

LD Lines car, 2 passengers outside cabin £519
BF Outside cabin 2 people car £609

With our Brittany Ferries Club de Voyage discount. We can get this down to £409 with an inside cabin and feee breakfast.

With BF It comes out as low as £290 return for 2 people + car in low season. Though, you do have to slum it on reclining seats.

The BF ships we have sailed on have been very good. The LD lines one we sailed on this year was nowhere near as nice or comfortable. Not sure about the ship they intend to use for the Poole-Santander route.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Ship seems a bit small ? Wouldn't fancy bay of biscay at the best of times.....
> 
> Anyway, I tried putting details in the site link, with dates of sailing set but it says nothing available for motorhome <6.5 and <3.2. ...??


The bay of Biscay is not so bad.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*website*

Having a lot of trouble with the LD lines website.

Will not let me book a motorhome.

Will not let me book for anything further than December 2013.

I would point out that once booked with LD lines, the fare is not refundable.

BF will refund you up to 46 days, the fare less £25 deposit and any admin charge. So a Fare of £600 should get you £550 back providing it is cancelled within 5 days of sailing.

You can also book with BF with just a £25 deposit. LD lines will want payment up-front.

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, I was looking into 2014, nothing.

They intend running Norman Asturius, it's had various names and has run St Naziare to gijon last year, and previously runs to Palma from Barcelona.

having crossed the bay in a couple of P&O cruise ships in force 8+ with interesting variations (Arcadia was poor, Aurora handled it well), I wouldn't fancy it in that ship!

wikipedia link


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Competition has got to be a good thing but as with most things you get what you pay for! I have always found B/Ferries to be an excellent company and their ships are first class, especially the flagship Pont Aven which I have used on the Pompey-Santander route. Membership of Club Spain significantly reduces the cost on B/F so the initial cheaper fares on LD Lines may not be as attractive as they at first seem. 

Caulkhead


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

teemyob said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Ship seems a bit small ? Wouldn't fancy bay of biscay at the best of times.....
> ...


I bet the Shipping Forecast for Monday will look a bit different 8O 8O 8O

I live on the Isle of Wight and the inshore forecast for overnight Sunday into Monday morning is for Force 6- Gale 8, increasing Severe Gale 9 - Violent Storm 11 8O 8O 8O And that's Inshore Waters!

Caulkhead


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

it will look (looks) different for most of the seas around the UK!!

My point was, it has a bad and sometime unfair reputation does biscay.

Having crossed the north sea in storm force gales where passenger ships should not really have sailed. I think it can make Biscay look calm. Vessel dependent of course.

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A huge amount of money has been spent in Poole port, all new check in facilities, fibre optic links, total refurb of a formally unused link span to name but a few, I find it unlikely that LD (DFDS) will have spent all that dosh for a few sailings to Spain, don't you?

I reckon they will also be operating a cross channel service in the near future, which can only be good. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

But with at least two pages of cancelations for BF tonight!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

FYI pets are not allowed on this ferry.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I emailed them the day after this route was anoounced asking for prices and sailing times for next year. I was assured I would have a reply within 7 working days. 

10 Working days later I emailed them again. the reply (same day) stated they would get the reservations team to respond ASAP.

Still waiting :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> A huge amount of money has been spent in Poole port, all new check in facilities, fibre optic links, total refurb of a formally unused link span to name but a few, I find it unlikely that LD (DFDS) will have spent all that dosh for a few sailings to Spain, don't you?
> 
> I reckon they will also be operating a cross channel service in the near future, which can only be good. :wink:


Time will tell. Hope they (DFDS) will get there act together!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Article,in the Personal Finance section of today's mail on Sunday (sorry I get it on my iPad so unable to post a link) detailing the issues surrounding My Ferry Link DFDS Eurotunnel and P&O. 

Decision being made tomorrow about whether Eurotunnel can still operate My Ferry Link or not, plus a number of other issues. Talk that some might pull out of Dover Calais if My Ferry Link are allowed to continue.

That MIGHT explain why LD Lines (owned by DFDS) have invested heavily at Poole. At the moment it's just Poole to Spain, but they have spent a huge amount so my guess is they have their eye on Poole to France, could be interesting because BF currently operate Poole to Cherbourg. Anyone for a price war???


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've used Britanny Ferries 3 times on the Plymouth-Santander route, and you need a decent boat as it is a long trip to spend on board.

Although BF are relatively expensive, they also have the cost of modern ships and decent crews. We find the same with Stena on the Harwich to Hook of Holland route, it's fairly expensive but everything is excellent on board, including wifi and free to use PC's in the lounge.

We pay the extra £10 for Flexifare with Stena which allows free changes to timings and a fare refund if cancelled, right up to the last few days when the amount refunded reduces.

If BF had some competition, I wonder if they would retain the high standard?

Their pricing has put us off going with the big trailer, although it isn't as painful at the end of the season, Sept/Oct.

We can't use the Tunnel as we have LPG for propulsion fitted.

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> If BF had some competition, I wonder if they would retain the high standard?
> Peter


Having used the Barfleur from Poole to Cherbourg recently I would say that the standard was higher when there was competition from P&O who had the Portsmouth to Cherbourg route.

There are lots of politics at work in Cherbourg and I wonder if they would allow LD lines to compete on Poole to Cherbourg? In any event Poole will never be a viable route as the road links are so poor and there are better alternatives for those coming from farther afield.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Article,in the Personal Finance section of today's mail on Sunday (sorry I get it on my iPad so unable to post a link) detailing the issues surrounding My Ferry Link DFDS Eurotunnel and P&O.
> 
> Decision being made tomorrow about whether Eurotunnel can still operate My Ferry Link or not, plus a number of other issues. Talk that some might pull out of Dover Calais if My Ferry Link are allowed to continue.
> 
> That MIGHT explain why LD Lines (owned by DFDS) have invested heavily at Poole. At the moment it's just Poole to Spain, but they have spent a huge amount so my guess is they have their eye on Poole to France, could be interesting because BF currently operate Poole to Cherbourg. Anyone for a price war???


The Mail Money Link < Click<


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've only done the long-haul route, haven't been across to France, so can't comment.

Peter


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

wug said:


> FYI pets are not allowed on this ferry.


Don't I know it. I have been checking daily ever since the crossing started, for the Pet option being added. I was told in a telephone conversation a good few weeks back that they are just waiting for the DEFRA confirmation to allow pets.

I was lead to believe it is more a case of when, rather than if.

(the same goes for the Gijon route as well)


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Just had a quote of £680 for Sat 5th July Arrive back 3rd Aug Motorhome 9.00 - 3.2 high inside cabins both way 3 adults.

Will book when I've done some research. But I think a great price whats the catch.

Regards

Dill


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dill said:


> Just had a quote of £680 for Sat 5th July Arrive back 3rd Aug Motorhome 9.00 - 3.2 high inside cabins both way 3 adults.
> 
> Will book when I've done some research. But I think a great price whats the catch.
> 
> ...


Dill

There may not be any catch. They are breaking into a new market and have to get themselves known and to try to attract business away from exiting competitors, so they may be pricing at cost or below in year one.

It also gets them talked about - as on MHF, so it generates publicity that they are operating the route.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I think what you have to bear in-mind with the DFDS is the Cancelation policy.

I booked a return for the MH with when the schedules were released for 2014.

The Return worked out at £616 to Spain on Pont Aven 8.5m Motorhome. Paying just £25 deposit. The same booking now would cost around £100 more.

But I had to completely change the route and dates this week. They would have taken the full amount by 10th January 2014.

I have moved the dates to one way (out) now. Still holding my deposit of £25. I can still change the route/dates up to about 7 weeks before. 

TM


----------

